# PFF "Yes Ma'am" !!! - Fishing Trip to the Pensacola Bay Bridge / 3 Mile Bridge - February 6, 2009 - This was a Great Time !!!!!!!!! Here are t



## BananaTom

*PFF "Yes Ma'am" !!! - Fishing Trip to the Pensacola Bay Bridge / 3 Mile Bridge - February 6, 2009 - This was a Great Time !!!!!!!!! Here are the Pictures !!!*



*Ladies - Thank You !!!! For a Great Time !!!!*

*We left Bahia Mar Marina on Bayou Chico, Pensacola, Florida on Friday 02/06/2009 at 4 pm and headed to the 3 Mile Bridge.*

_*NineSouls were on onboard.*_

_*We fished until all the Ladieswere exhausted from toooooo <U>Much Fun !!!!!!</U>*_












*Welcome Aboard Beachsitter - Debbie - BananaTom's Wife !!!*












*Welcome Aboard Badfish2 - Kristen,and no Darlin'- we did not bring the Dinghy !!!*

*This time !!*

*







*

*Welcome Aboard Jennifer !!! Angelyn's Buddy !!!*










*Welcome Aboard Coreyphena - Karon !!!*

*Look at the energy **!!!*

*Which will be displayed all night long --------*










*Welcome Aboard Annette - Simone's Freind !!!*










*Welcome Aboard Simone - Reefdonkey's wife !!!*

*This man let his wife come on his birthday !!! And sent his birthday cupcakes with her for the ladies!!!*

*Happy Birthday Reefdonkey !!!*

*







*

*Welcome Aboard Crowningaround - Angelyn !!!*












*Welcome Aboard FishnLane - Lane !!!*

*This Lady came with pole in mouth !!*

*







*

*Here is the whole Group !!! Ready for an adventure with BananaTom !!!*










*For those who thought I was crazy and I was going to have a bad time with a boat full of Ladies -*

*WELL - Do I look like I am having a bad time ?*

*NOT !!*










*We are going to pass a Good Time tonight !!!*










*A Lazy Cruise- At First and Then ..........................*










*The Ladies said Getty-up - we want to fish - not toboat- and I said - <U>Yes Ma'am</U> !!*

*That made them sooo Happy !!*










*After a few attempts to anchor with conflicting tide and winds we elected to tie on to one of the old Fishing Pier remnants! *

*Needed to get right over the fish on the screen and*

*The Ladies needed toget the lines wet before sunset.*










*And then - as the sun set the Ladies were fishing !!!*










*There it is - First Fish On !!! This Lady really could hook-em up!!!*










*It was so nice to these smiles all night long !!!*










*Sneak attack !! with the camera !!!*

*As the darkness of the Night arrived!!*










*These Ladies really got after the Fish !!*










*And the night was in full force.*










*Love at First Sight !!- with an Oyster Fish !!!*










*NO !! - do not eat it !! - We have food in the Galley !!*










*Lane brought this Stingray in - Watch for this to become a work of Art !!!*

*By Karon in the future.*










*Now this is something really worth eating.*

*The hooping and hollering was heard all over Pensacola Bay !!!*



*







*

*The noise of the Ladies Laughing brought Pensacola Bays Finest, as he heard the noise and just hadto come see whatwas going on!!*

*When he boarded the Playin' House, he firstchecked the stash of fish, *

*and then learned this was a boat full of Ladies.*

*He stayed for a nice visit with all onboard and respectfully declined the invitation to dinner served by 8 Ladies. *

*He was invited back to visit as the night progressed, but he did not come back,*

*to the disappointment of the Ladies !!*










*Way to go Simone !!!!*

*I just love these all night long smiles !!!*

*







*

*And then there was great food onboard !! *

*A Great Place to refresh -*

*In the warmth of the Playin' House Galley.*










*A sideview of a smile !!*










*The smiles just kept coming and coming and coming - all night long !!!*










*Some morecomfort in the bosom of the Playin' House !!!*










*And of Course !! Time for some Chocolate !!!*










*Chocolate and Smiles !!!- It <U>Just Does Not</U> get anybetter than this !!!*












*Time to warm up !!!*










*There are still some Chocolate Cup Cakesleft !*

*Thank you Simone for bringing them !!*

*In honor of your husband's Birthday !!*










*She's onthe Outside - Looking In !!*

*My face hurts from all the smiling !!!*










*What kind of Fish is this ??*

*Awesome colors growing from a piece of asphalt !!*










*When we returned to the marina - there was a welcoming party there to assist with *

*the continuation of the smiling festivities !!*










*A look in one of two fish ice chests.*










*SEE WHAT I MEAN !!!!! The smiles that this night brought will be remembered forever !!!*












*Clay-Doh and Jjam and FishnLane having some very serious discussions about??*

*You guessed it - Red Snapper Regulations at first and then many more *

*great subjects as the docksidefestivities went almost to sunrise.*










*And then it ended with the best smile of all - my wife's !!*

*I love you Darlin' !!!*

*This was the best fishing adventure I have ever had !!!!!!!*

*Thank you all for coming !!*

*See ya next time.*

*BT*


----------



## Just_Ducky

*RE: PFF "Yes Ma'am" !!! - Fishing Trip to the Pensacola Bay Bridge / 3 Mile Bridge - February 6, 2009 - This was a Great Time !!!!!!!!! Here are the Pictures !!!*

It looks like fun for all. Way to go!!!


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

*RE: PFF "Yes Ma'am" !!! - Fishing Trip to the Pensacola Bay Bridge / 3 Mile Bridge - February 6, 2009 - This was a Great Time !!!!!!!!! Here are the Pictures !!!*

Banana Tom, you rock man. Great looking "crew", excellent report and pictures.


----------



## X-Shark

*RE: PFF "Yes Ma'am" !!! - Fishing Trip to the Pensacola Bay Bridge / 3 Mile Bridge - February 6, 2009 - This was a Great Time !!!!!!!!! Here are the Pictures !!!*

That is Great. 



I'm SURE a good time was had by ALL!


----------



## Clay-Doh

*RE: PFF "Yes Ma'am" !!! - Fishing Trip to the Pensacola Bay Bridge / 3 Mile Bridge - February 6, 2009 - This was a Great Time !!!!!!!!! Here are the Pictures !!!*

Even though ZI missed the rest of the day...I had fun showin up for the small "after-party" with some great people to discuss politics!


----------



## Badfish2

*RE: PFF "Yes Ma'am" !!! - Fishing Trip to the Pensacola Bay Bridge / 3 Mile Bridge - February 6, 2009 - This was a Great Time !!!!!!!!! Here are the Pictures !!!*

Thank you so much Tom and Debbie! It was a great time once again on the Playin House!

Hope to see everyone again soon!


----------



## Coryphaena

*RE: PFF "Yes Ma'am" !!! - Fishing Trip to the Pensacola Bay Bridge / 3 Mile Bridge - February 6, 2009 - This was a Great Time !!!!!!!!! Here are the Pictures !!!*

Thank you soooo much Tom, Debbie for being such great hosts and to all of the ladies for the laughter and great time!!!! 

Lane is ready for an awesome night!










All the ladies on the bow, just before shoveoff time!










We could not have asked for a prettier February evening! Lane andI enjoying the ride:










What a beautiful afternoon!










Tom ties us to the old bridge.......










Simone and Annette wave to our captain.....










Before the sun went down, we had bites already: I had a self-releaser, and Kristen brings the first "TROUT IN THE BOAT!" 



















What a sunset!



















Another "TROUT IN THE BOAT!"










Kristen gives the fish some love too!










The smallest fish to hit the deck (repeatedly!).... this Oyster Toadfish got the giggles going.......










Our awesome hosts!! Tom and Debbie!










Kristen's rod went off and she made it look easy landing this black drum. Girl, I will be your net-:shedevil any time!!!










Great fish! :clap










Simone gets into some trout:










She lands a stud of a trout!!!










The FWC officer caused a bit of a stir when he came aboard. I think he just wanted to see if Ladies can fish- I guess he got his answer.....










I think he rather wished that he was Tom for the evening.... LOL....

Our lovely hostess, all smiles! 










On the bow- another "TROUT IN THE BOAT!!"










Simone brings one in!










Kristen and I show off our efforts from the bow:










Lookin' good!










Annette brings in another "TROUT IN THE BOAT!"










We caught a lot of trout that night, many of which we released..... lots of small ones. Some were used for bait- we tried to hook a redfish, and they just weren't there- we offerend shrimp, squid, cigs, Gulps, live croakers, live small trouts....... but no matter, we had a blast catching our fill of trout! This came up on my line- a sea whip attached to a chunk of asphalt!










Thank you again Tom and Debbie- it was a great evening of friends and fishing! And I would climb a bridge for y'all again any day........


----------



## bluffman2

*RE: PFF "Yes Ma'am" !!! - Fishing Trip to the Pensacola Bay Bridge / 3 Mile Bridge - February 6, 2009 - This was a Great Time !!!!!!!!! Here are the Pictures !!!*

looks like you all had a good time......nice pics......

i think the FWC officer thought you girls had taken Tom hostage:doh


----------



## reefdonkey

*RE: PFF "Yes Ma'am" !!! - Fishing Trip to the Pensacola Bay Bridge / 3 Mile Bridge - February 6, 2009 - This was a Great Time !!!!!!!!! Here are the Pictures !!!*

nm


----------



## Mahi Girl

*RE: PFF "Yes Ma'am" !!! - Fishing Trip to the Pensacola Bay Bridge / 3 Mile Bridge - February 6, 2009 - This was a Great Time !!!!!!!!! Here are the Pictures !!!*

You girls did great, I am so sorry I couldn't make it. Tom and Debbie, once again, you pulled off another great adventure. I am feeling better now, when can we do it again?

GREAT PICTURES!!!!!

Hope to see you next time...

Julie


----------



## FishVan

*RE: PFF "Yes Ma'am" !!! - Fishing Trip to the Pensacola Bay Bridge / 3 Mile Bridge - February 6, 2009 - This was a Great Time !!!!!!!!! Here are the Pictures !!!*

Now THAT looks like the way to fish the bridge. Great pics and stories. Nice to see so many smiles. :clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## FishnLane

*RE: PFF "Yes Ma'am" !!! - Fishing Trip to the Pensacola Bay Bridge / 3 Mile Bridge - February 6, 2009 - This was a Great Time !!!!!!!!! Here are the Pictures !!!*

Nanna Tom and Debbie....the hostesses with the mostesses. Thanks for the most wonderful Friday night ever:bowdown:bowdown Can't wait til the next time...I'll be there:clap


----------



## Doogiesar

*RE: PFF "Yes Ma'am" !!! - Fishing Trip to the Pensacola Bay Bridge / 3 Mile Bridge - February 6, 2009 - This was a Great Time !!!!!!!!! Here are the Pictures !!!*

Looks like a great time by all. Congrats on all the fish caught.


----------



## parrothead

*RE: PFF "Yes Ma'am" !!! - Fishing Trip to the Pensacola Bay Bridge / 3 Mile Bridge - February 6, 2009 - This was a Great Time !!!!!!!!! Here are the Pictures !!!*

Looks like a good time was had by all !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for posting.

Scott


----------



## SheYakFishr

*RE: PFF "Yes Ma'am" !!! - Fishing Trip to the Pensacola Bay Bridge / 3 Mile Bridge - February 6, 2009 - This was a Great Time !!!!!!!!! Here are the Pictures !!!*

I KNEW you guys would have a BLAST!!!! I've been bumming... thinking I should of went.... 

NEXT TIME!!! 

Glad you guys had a great time! Banana Tom... Great job!!! Congrats on all the fish!!! :letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:bowdown :clap


----------



## user6993

*RE: PFF "Yes Ma'am" !!! - Fishing Trip to the Pensacola Bay Bridge / 3 Mile Bridge - February 6, 2009 - This was a Great Time !!!!!!!!! Here are the Pictures !!!*

Now that's what I call a fun fishing trip. The host's will be rewarded with good karma. Thanks for the post and pictures. Gene


----------



## BananaTom

*RE: PFF "Yes Ma'am" !!! - Fishing Trip to the Pensacola Bay Bridge / 3 Mile Bridge - February 6, 2009 - This was a Great Time !!!!!!!!! Here are the Pictures !!!*

Bump for the kids to see.


----------



## BananaTom

Bump by request


----------

